# My buddy bought a "new" tractor today.....DIR



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thought I would show some pics of a tractor my buddy bought today.....don't see many of these in this neck, very rare.
9k hrs, rear tires are weak, engine hadn't been cranked in a year, new batteries, new regulator, hardly got the key turned and she fired right up, very little blowby....a/c was cold, few lights not working but other than that shifts great 16 sp ps ready to go to the peanut field....


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Must have had a new interior? Love them 50, 55 deeres. Especially with the power shift. I want to get a 4055 or 4255 to run the discbine but time is running out on tractors like those.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me. Should do some good work with maintenance


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I hafta ask $? Sure wish for something like that


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nitram said:


> I hafta ask $? Sure wish for something like that


I think he stole it if that's possible.....it came with the mower that's junk purty much, but works...a front tank and cradle 200gal....a brand new muffler (don't know why, the one that's on it is new) and some filters.....paid her 22k, not bad.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Colby said:


> Must have had a new interior? Love them 50, 55 deeres. Especially with the power shift. I want to get a 4055 or 4255 to run the discbine but time is running out on tractors like those.


I think it did, although I don't think they replaced the headliner, it's in decent shape, just falling in a couple o places....tranny shifts great

Fella that had it got ran over by some of his "buddies" (who needs enemies) after what I assume was a night of drinking....they went to leave and apparently one of them ran over him "and didn't realize it" until the next day when he didn't come home.....wife went lookin for him


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea I'd say according to Tractorhouse that was a great price.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

That is a heck of a buy on a tractor that is about ideal for many uses. Its modern enough to be comfortable, and old enough to be able to keep rebuilding things on it and keep it in top condition for years and years to come.

It'll probably outlast the new ones sitting on the dealers lot today!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice.....it would look even nicer sitting in my tractor shed .

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree guys....wish I had bought it....for some reason (hmmmm) he didn't tell me about it!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree guys....wish I had bought it....for some reason (hmmmm) he didn't tell me about it!


Some FRIEND HUH! Happy for him...perhaps to save your friendship he let's you borrow from time to time?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nitram said:


> Some FRIEND HUH! Happy for him...perhaps to save your friendship he let's you borrow from time to time?


Yea, anytime....and mine to him as well....just how we roll...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I had to Google DIR. Sounds like he is doing it right.

What duties will it be assigned?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mostly pulling wagons for nuts and baling peanut hay, it's a nasty job and right now it's being done by a 7330 premium.....too nice for that kinda work, although I usually operate that piece of equipment so I WILL miss the electric over hydro controls of the 7330.....not much else however.....well, mobiling between fields will be a lil clumsy compared to the 7330 as well....
May pull the boll buggy as well during cotton harvest.....have to install a cb radio for that job, requires some coordination between pickers and buggy
Doubt it will be used for hay other than occasionally.....for hay I would much rather operate his 2 wd 4450...or better yet the 7330


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Some big wagons? What kind of package does peanut hay end up in?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Like 18' long, 4' sides....thnk they hold 9 tons....they are used in the field and as the picker fills up its hopper, the wagons come up on the side and the hopper dumps into the wagon....they are then mobiled by truck to the shelling plant....about 2-15 miles away....
As for peanut hay, a byproduct, we roll it....very desirable feed, goat farms will buy all they can and cattlemen as well....very tough on a baler however....


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> I had to Google DIR. Sounds like he is doing it right.
> 
> What duties will it be assigned?


save me from googleing DIR Whats it mean?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Read it again barnrope....

Or you could be like me when I saw it....had visions of a floppy drive and DOS floating around in my head 

Actually these damn acronyms can mean so many things.....drives me crazy sometimes  
(And I c I'm not the only one  )


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Good looking tractor......original paint? I'm partial to the powershift transmission......wouldn't mind having it in my shed.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Have an 83 JD 4450 and it is my favorite tractor out of my six. Do you have the air seat? Have had the tractor for 3 years without any major problems. Couple of things you need to know if you haven't had one before. The waterpump is gear driven and if the bearing starts to leak coolant it will go into the oil. I caught mine when it started with some bearing noise so I replaced it. If you do a lot of dusty work but sure to keep the radiator and condenser clean or it can cause AC compressor issues. I steam clean mine once a year in the spring. Mine has 7000 hrs and doesn't burn a drop of oil. Love the 466 engine as it has good power and grunt and starts right up in any weather.. Have fun with the "new tractor".


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I had to Google DIR. Sounds like he is doing it right.
> What duties will it be assigned?


Sounds lime he is DIR. See it yet barnrope?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Talk about DIR, The farm I used to work on just acquired the same thing, only in blue! An '89 Ford TW 25 with only 3000 hours!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

@turbo....yea air ride seat and it works perfectly.....


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like he doing it right!

By the way, aren't they a 15 speed not a 16 speed? Its been a while since I ran one!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

jturbo10 said:


> Mine has 7000 hrs and doesn't burn a drop of oil. Love the 466 engine as it has good power and grunt and starts right up in any weather.. Have fun with the "new tractor".


Actually your tractor has a 6076 not a 466 although the CID is the same. 6076 has better flowing cyl head plus as you mentioned a gear driven WP. I've owned a 4255 since '93 and a 4450 MFWD PS for $22K is a STEAL. I'll bet it would bring close to $40K.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

WE loved our 4450. Turned up to 170 hp, pulled silage wagons, big manure spreaders, 14 ft. discbine, lots of tillage equipment. It is a 15 sp Powershift. I was told once that Deere changed front ends on their 50 series front wheel assist due to problems: poor quality/too light. Not sure the year of the change. Might be something to keep an eye on.

Keep up on maintenance, it will run a long time. Ours left the farm with 8500+ hours. The farmer who bought it called dad when the tractor turned past 11,000 still going strong.


----------



## Kendel Davis (Aug 8, 2014)

We run a whole fleet of that generation of Deeres. Some of the best tractors around, very reliable and easy to work on. From the smaller 4440's on up to the 4850's you can use them for a wide range of stuff. Sounds like the price is really good for the condition. Take care of her and she'll run for years.


----------

